# Easy Shower Mod



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I found a suction cup holder at target for the soap and shampoo. First time i put it up it lasted about 1 day. So this time i took some clear silicone and put it behind the suction cups. I think it will stay just fine now. No more putting the stuff on the floor when in transit.

Today i was at Lowe's. They had a clearance on 12 inch wide 30 foot long rolls of duct tape. First i though what would I do with 12 inch wide duct tape? Then the ideas started to pop. A rip in the roof, broken window,
door problem... Wow I need this. Then i saw it was 95% off!!!!!!







.80 a roll.







I got them all!!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Duct tape fixes almost everything,doesn't it? Yes I have fixed a hole in the roof of tractor trailer!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Duct Tape Rocks! 2 summers ago the DH broke a window trying to break into the camper (we forgot the keys), and we duct taped it! It worked great on that rainy weekend! Luckily that was BO (Before Outback).









Brenda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool Lee
I don't think I ever saw 12" wide Duct tape before

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks great I like it









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow! What great ideas! I too got a suction cup soap dish for aq couple of dollars. The thing would end up on the floor almost as soon as I put it up. Silicone to the rescue. What qa great idea.
Have to check Lowes for duct tape.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> ...... Then the ideas started to pop. A rip in the roof, broken window, door problem...
> Wow I need this. Then i saw it was 95% off!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Good ideas for the use....let's hope you have those 12" rolls for a VERRRRY long time


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I found a suction cup holder at target for the soap and shampoo. First time i put it up it lasted about 1 day. So this time i took some clear silicone and put it behind the suction cups. I think it will stay just fine now. No more putting the stuff on the floor when in transit.
> 
> Today i was at Lowe's. They had a clearance on 12 inch wide 30 foot long rolls of duct tape. First i though what would I do with 12 inch wide duct tape? Then the ideas started to pop. A rip in the roof, broken window,
> door problem... Wow I need this. Then i saw it was 95% off!!!!!!
> ...


Waxing the bikini area.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice!

Carey


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod









Did I read this correctly - 12" wide duct tape














not 2"

I need to see a pic of this tape

Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thor said:


> Great mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big fix duct tape

I had never seen it either


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

If I use silicone on the suction cups will I ever be able to remove them if I want to? Without causing damage that is.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Let us know how the silicone thing works out in the long run. I have some nice corner shelves that won't stay put either.

Thanks!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?

Reverie


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?
> 
> Reverie










Great question....waiting patiently for the answer


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?
> 
> Reverie










Great question....waiting patiently for the answer






















[/quote]

Yes it went on wet. This way when it drys its on there good.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?
> 
> Reverie










Great question....waiting patiently for the answer






















[/quote]

Yes it went on wet. This way when it drys its on there good.
[/quote]







Thanks so much. After work, it's off to the dollar store - for suction cup soap holders. I HAD 2 of them but they never stuck, so I tossed them. Luckily they were cheapos. Now I can do yet another "mini" mod...


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?
> 
> Reverie










Great question....waiting patiently for the answer






















[/quote]

Yes it went on wet. This way when it drys its on there good.
[/quote]

Checked it tonight and it was on good.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?
> 
> Reverie










Great question....waiting patiently for the answer






















[/quote]







I love my extended family... I went to Wal-mart and bought a better quality shampoo holder(than the previous dollar store one







)- AND a toothbrush holder for the bathroom







..Followed the simple directions here, applied the wet clear silicone to the suction cups - stuck it where I wanted it in the shower (wiped away the excess-I think I may have overdone the silicone a wee bit







)-and waited. It's been 3 weeks since, and they are STILL stuck...Woohoo...This was so easy...Thanks so much, now I don't have to actually bend over to pick up my shampoo off the floor, then have the shampoo bottle drop out of my wet hands onto my toe







...I love this site!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Did you apply the silicone to the suction cups and then put it with the silicone wet, so it would bond? Or did you apply silicone to he tub surface, let it dry and then stick the suction cups on later?
> 
> Reverie










Great question....waiting patiently for the answer






















[/quote]







I love my extended family... I went to Wal-mart and bought a better quality shampoo holder(than the previous dollar store one







)- AND a toothbrush holder for the bathroom







..Followed the simple directions here, applied the wet clear silicone to the suction cups - stuck it where I wanted it in the shower (wiped away the excess-I think I may have overdone the silicone a wee bit







)-and waited. It's been 3 weeks since, and they are STILL stuck...Woohoo...This was so easy...Thanks so much, now I don't have to actually bend over to pick up my shampoo off the floor, then have the shampoo bottle drop out of my wet hands onto my toe







...I love this site!!!
[/quote]







and it's something I can do ( when Rick is not looking anyway







) .


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Waxing the bikini area.








[/quote]

Ouch! How bout if we use it for a brazilian on you???

Darlene


----------

